# Uber taxes 2015 ( w2 yet?)



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This will be my first time filing taxes as an independent contractor and with vehicle mileage etc

Any tips? Chime in if you have anything to share.

Anyone get their w2 yet?

The bottom line is gonna look real nasty after taxes...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You'll get a 1099, not a w2. 

I'm looking forward to my tax loss, it's one of the biggest perks of this gig


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah right , 1099

Tax loss?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

don't be afraid to show you were in the red (operating at a loss), it's really not a big deal as people make it out to be. Lot of small businesses operate in the red including Uber lol.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, a tax loss. I'll get to claim more expenses than I actually incurred. So while I made an actual profit, I won't show a taxable profit, but instead a loss. This will lower the taxable income of my family and since my husband will get a w2 this means we will pay less taxes on his income than if I hadn't driven for uber/lyft. 

Being able to make a profit without raising our household's taxable income is pretty important to my family as our taxable income determines our health insurance premium costs & the amount of financial aid my college kids are eligible for.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I get a W-2 from the job i had most of the year. Gonna just wait til I get everything then browse the tax forums and file mine.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm going to show loss of $1000+ with $0.575 mileage.... Same situation like greyspinner. 

Also I was told we have to make Uber pay tax on SRF that gets tacked in 1099.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You deduct the SRF as an expense if it is included on your 1099. It is certainly not our responsibility to make uber pay taxes. But if you don't deduct it as an expense, you'll have to pay taxes on it


----------

